# Be careful what you name your dogs, "Wisdom" is just too smart!!



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 24, 2013)

Our dog Wisdom uses hers to the fullest!  The dogs took off on a joy walk on Saturday.  I saw them leaving.  I called...they stopped, looked at me and then proceeded on their walk.  I was no where close to them.  So I yelled to the farmer who was in the barn but much closer.  He went after them and caught up to them way out back in the woods playing in a pond.  

As soon as they saw him they knew they were in trouble.  The male came immediately.  But the female, "Wisdom" walked out into the middle of the pond and sat down!!    She doesn't even really like water!   Oh....She is just too smart for us!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Better to be named Wisdom that Chase or Chaos or something like that!

Smart girl she is!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree!  The farmer says we should have named them, "Stay" & "Home".


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok, so I know that was bad... but.... it was absolutely hilarious. I am picturing her in my mind! 
Yep, that's why we love em, stubborn things!


AH... that's it... look at your user name...* Stubbornhillfarm*   ! 

so there is wisdom ( too smart) from stubbornhillfarm..... I see a pattern here!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Our first 2 lambs were named Chip and Dale. As it got closer to butcher time we called them Lunch and Dinner!

Wisdom was a good choice!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 24, 2013)

You laugh....As you should, because it is funny.  But we actually did change our farm name.  It is really true!  Every stinking thing...animal, equipment, project, you name it:  EVERYTHING was a hassle and a stubborn struggle for us.  So our actual legit farm name is now Mighty Oaks.  I know very original  .  But you know what?  Things aren't a struggle anymore.  I just didn't change it on here because I didn't want to have to start all over and say, "hey it's me!"  

I wish he knew how to send his pictures to me from his ancient phone.  He has a picture of her sitting in the pond with only her head sticking out.  She is something!!


----------

